# One weird Daiwa.....



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I had to make a trip to the hardware store today so I went to a local one. The guy has alot of older, still in the package fishing stuff laying around as well as some older, mostly used reels. One reel I found really intrigued me and if I'd had the cash I might have brought it home. It was a Daiwa PMF-55H I'm wanting to say, I can't exactly remember the name. Picture a low-profile baitcaster of the bass variety on steroids, with a clicker and a magnetic control. The reel even had a button you could press to disengage the anti-reverse, something I've never seen on a baitcaster before. It was a levelwind reel, not a conventional, but it held something like 200 yds of 20lb mono. My first thought was "that's enough reel to fish in the surf!", but looking at it I became immediately hesitant as to what may become of my thumb should I try such an action. Anyone here seen one of these reels, or had any experience with one? Its older, probably from the '80s, but personally I'm a fan of Daiwa's '80s reels having a few in my bass fishing arsenel. They're solid. He's asking $40 for it but I could probably talk him down or maybe get $20 credit for a cleaned up Penn no. 85.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

The reel you are referring to is the Daiwa Procaster Magforce. The PMF 53H & PMF 55H (the H stands for heavy duty) are beefed up saltwater versions of the freshwater bass baitcasters, PMF 7, PMF 10 & PMF 15. The reels have heavier frames and components than their freshwater cousins as well as power handles with over sized star drag wheels. I have the 53H and 55H that I bought new some 25 years ago. I built a nice pair of 7’ plugging rods for the reels and used them for years offshore. It was a blast catching dolphin from under floating debris on ½ oz. bucktails with these reels. I also have used the reels for various inshore species as well, and they have always worked flawlessly. They were expensive reels in their day, at almost $100, but quality never comes cheap and is reflected in their long-lived durability. I still have and love mine, and they still get used, without hesitation, when the situation dictates.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply! That pretty much settles it, I think I'm gonna go tomorrow and try to barter with the guy. If it can handle dolphin I'm sure it'll stand up to about anything I throw at it. I honestly have no real use for it given my current rod:reel ratio and the fact that I've got 2 6500s that'd do what this reel's meant to just fine, but dangit I'm intrigued by it and I'd feel better knowing I had it. Pretty sad I guess but such is the life.


----------

